# Kommunikation MFR<->SPS Logfile TIM Protokoll



## jackjones (11 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

kennt jemand von Euch das TIM Protokoll? Transport Interface Management. Es geht um den Bereich CTS. Conveyor Transport Service. Ich müsste da mal ein Logfile aufschlüsseln, welches folgendermaßen aussieht:


```
17:46:41,410   Receive: TI211435??000100PLC004MFC0015513AYLCM_CTLCM_CTCTS_DR000001000036<00><04><03>˜<00><04><00><00>DU0215426497....<00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><20><20><20><20>
17:46:41,430   Send:    TI21143500000064MFC001PLC0045513AKLCM_CTLCM_CTCTS_DR000001000036
```

Das was in HEX geschickt wird, sind Source PLC Number, Source Device, Destination PLC Number, Destination Device.

Aber was ist TI211435 eine Sequenznummer? Warum mit 2x ?. Muss das mit 00 Quittiert werden? Ich habe leider kaum Doku drüber


----------



## Oerw (12 Februar 2009)

Hi 

das TIM Protokoll ist von Dematic und basiert auf das RFC1006 (ISO Protokoll). Evtl. kannst du aus der Spec hier etwas entnehmen.

Mehr weißich leider auch nicht, aber falls du weitere Infos hast, würde diese mich interessieren.


Gruß
Erwin


----------



## FSz1 (30 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muß mich auch gerade damit beschäftigen. Die Aufschlüsselung wie folgt

1 – 2 CHAR[2]	Protocol	„TI“
3 – 4	CHAR[2]	Version	„22“
5 – 8	CHAR[4]	T_DatagramCounter	0000 … 9999 
Fortlaufende Nummerierung pro Telegramm

Den Rest vom Header nur auf anfrage.


----------



## Limemo (18 November 2014)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch vielleicht Unterlagen zu dem TIM Protokoll oder kann mir sagen wo ich welche bekomme?

Gruß
Memo


----------

